
Ask HN: Learning to code, can't afford bootcamp. What should I focus on? - willthefirst
It&#x27;s not me, but rather my professional musician friend. He wants to make supplementary income. I told him that Javascript, then React would be the way to do it. What do ya&#x27;ll think?
======
mathgenius
Your friend should start with a project in mind. Even if they fail, it will
guide everything else. First thing they need to find out is do they have any
talent, or equivalent amount of burning desire, etc. Programming is hard, and
not for most people (imo.) Supplementary income is one of the worst reasons to
do this, but understandable.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Try [http://freecodecamp.com/](http://freecodecamp.com/)

Do your best and develop a portfolio. You'll get a job once prospective
employers have something to see.

------
ZguideZ
I'm interested in seeing the responses to this. Personally, I went with Python
first - but it's not too late to change tracks if there is a better way.

